# C&C 3 Nachfolger bzw. Ersatz?



## Tim1974 (16. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich spiele seit fast 1,5 Jahren immer mal wieder "Tiberium Wars" und "Kanes Rache", nachdem ich die Kampagnen durch habe spiele ich Gefechte gegen den PC, meist auf Stufe "schwierig". Es macht mir immer wieder Spaß die KI zu überlisten und zu schlagen, auch wenn ich das auf Stufe "schwierig" eben auch nicht als leicht einstufe.  Außerdem spiele ich immer mit maximalem Startguthaben und auf schnellster Stufe!
Meist schaffe ich es nur, indem ich zu Beginn in enormen Tempo eine kleine Armee aufstelle und diese gleich zur Basis den Gegners schicke um den im Aufbau zu stören und ihn deutlich zu schwäche. Ich könnte dann das Gefecht schon gewinnen, lasse ihm aber meist die Hauptgebäude stehen, damit er sich dann wieder erholen kann, in der Zwischenzeit baue ich dann meine Basis und eine wirklich starke Armee auf für die zweite Angriffswelle, meist nutze ich dafür aber nur den MARV alleine mit guter Besetzung und allen Upgrades. Wenn ich es schaffe, daß der MARV sich auf "*" hochgraduiert, hab ich eigentlich zu 95-99% immer gewonnen.
Was mich aber stört ist, daß ich ohne die beschriebene erste Angriffswelle kaum eine Chance gegen die KI habe, wenn ich mich nur auf den Aufbau meiner Basis konzentriere. Dann schickt er mir nämlich einen Stoßtrupp oder zermürbt mich mit kleinen stetigen Angriffswellen oder zerstört meine Sammler und nimmt mir somit die Mittel mich längerfristig zu verteidigen. 

C&C 3 macht mir zwar immer noch Spaß, aber es ist eben schon in die Jahre gekommen. Wobei mir die Grafik immer noch sehr gut gefällt. Gibt es denn dafür nicht noch Upgrades oder Addons, die die KI verbessern oder neue Karten mit neuen Aufgaben bzw. Herausforderungen hinzufügen?
Oder gibt es ein neueres Echtzeit-Strategie-Spiel was Ihr mir empfehlen könnt?

Ich baue gerne eine gute Basis und Armee auf und bin nicht so für schnelle Angriffe, außerdem möchte ich möglichst viele Optionen um meinen Stützpunkt und meine Einheiten möglichst gut weiterentwickeln bzw. aufrüsten zu können, also viel Spieltiefe und Details, die mir möglichst viel Freiraum lassen und eine gute KI!

Was ich garnicht mag sind überbunte Strategiespiele mit fantasieartigen Einheiten, es sollen möglichst realistische und nicht zu futuristische Einheiten sein!

Wie sind Eure Tips und Eure Erfahrungen mit C&C 3?
Habt Ihr schonmal ein Gefecht gegen die KI auf der Stufe "erbarmungslos" gewonnen?
Ich hab das glaub ich nur ein einziges mal geschafft, auf einer kleinen Karte und nach mehrmaligen Versuchen mit etwas Glück und ich glaube auch nicht dem maximalen Startguthaben, denn dann baut und entwickelt die KI einfach zu schnell, finde ich.

MfG. Tim


----------



## Ion (16. März 2013)

Schau dir mal Supreme Commander an. Das mit nem KI Mod und du hast Stunden, Tage, Wochen zutun


----------



## Robonator (16. März 2013)

> Oder gibt es ein neueres Echtzeit-Strategie-Spiel was Ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


Es ist zwar kein Basisaufbau und man kann eigentlich nur die Story wirklich zocken aber World in Conflict ist Spitzenklasse 
Ansonsten wäre da halt noch Star Craft oder Supreme Commander C&C Generäle, wovon auch bald der Nachfolger erscheint. 
Company of Heroes 
Sonst fällt mir auch nix mehr ein ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (16. März 2013)

C&C Generäle hab ich ja, das ist doch einige Jahre älter als C&C 3, oder nicht?

Ein Nachfolger von C&C Generäle, das wär toll!


----------



## Robonator (16. März 2013)

Schon aber immer noch eines der besten 
Der Nachfolger soll Free 2 Play werden und keine Story haben. Soweit ich gehört habe nur Multiplayer-Modus und den neusten Nachrichten nach wird es wohl auch etwas P2W werden


----------



## Netboy (16. März 2013)

Ich Spiele das Game auch noch Regelmäßig habe alleine in Kanes Rache 688 Karten  Mods und Karten kannst du dir unter folgendem Link runterladen: 
CnC Headquarters: Alles ber Command & Conquer! Generals , Renegade , RA2, Tiberium Wars ...
oder 
Command and Conquer 3 Mods, Command and Conquer 3 Maps, Command and Conquer 3 Downloads


----------



## Tim1974 (17. März 2013)

Hi, danke für die Links, sind das denn (virengeprüfte) offizielle Seiten bzw. Downloads?

Ich find C&C 3 auch einfach Spitze, immer noch und immer wieder, die Grafik, die Atmosphere, die gut durchdachten Einheiten, eigentlich kann man es kaum besser machen, finde ich. Aber wenn ich über 100 kleinere Einheiten oder Hammerheads habe und die gleichzeitig los schicke bricht bei mir die Framerate manchmal ein, auf unter 31, also so bis in die 20iger oder 10er. Ich spiele aber auch in 1920x1080 mit allen Details am Anschlag und vollem Antialising. Ohne Antialising ist die Framerate stabiler.


----------

